# Reboot on IBM ThinkCentre M55 (8811E4U)



## estrabd (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been dealing with an annoyance with a ThinkCentre M55 (8811E4U). It is running FreeBSD, 7.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p3 #7.

I am not sure if it is really FreeBSD issue, but I can't make it reboot by itself.

When I type in 'reboot', FreeBSD shuts down, but then the machine just stops in some weird state where the fans of the machine seem to be going, but the OS is clearly down.  In order to start the thing again, I have to press the dang power button TWICE!

Any thoughts or pointers would be appreciated.

TIY,
Brett :stud


----------



## SeanC (Nov 23, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, does the same thing happen when you use:

*shutdown -r now*

My first guess is that it is hardware related. 
Does the system completely turn off with:
*
shutdown -p now*


----------



## estrabd (Nov 25, 2008)

SeanC said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, does the same thing happen when you use:
> 
> *shutdown -r now*
> 
> ...



I will check tomorrow ... when I have physical access ...

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## estrabd (Nov 25, 2008)

The behavior persists with both.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Brett


----------



## SeanC (Nov 25, 2008)

For my system *shutdown -h now* turns off the OS but the hardware still has power (fans running, etc.). Pressing the power button at this point turns off the power. Pressing it again turns everything on from the beginning. 

I suspect that you are doing the same thing to "reboot" your computer...turning it off and on again manually. 

I suspect it is a hardware issue.


----------



## estrabd (Nov 26, 2008)

SeanC said:
			
		

> For my system *shutdown -h now* turns off the OS but the hardware still has power (fans running, etc.). Pressing the power button at this point turns off the power. Pressing it again turns everything on from the beginning.
> 
> I suspect that you are doing the same thing to "reboot" your computer...turning it off and on again manually.
> 
> I suspect it is a hardware issue.



Yeah, that's about right. What kind of system do you have?


----------



## narcolepsy (Nov 26, 2008)

If I'm not wrong then you have an ACPI issue: check your motherboards datasheet to find out ACPI modes supported - it might not support power-down from the OS.

*i could be wrong*


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 26, 2008)

Could you post a verbose boot?


----------



## trasz@ (Nov 26, 2008)

estrabd said:
			
		

> I've been dealing with an annoyance with a ThinkCentre M55 (8811E4U). It is running FreeBSD, 7.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p3 #7.
> 
> I am not sure if it is really FreeBSD issue, but I can't make it reboot by itself.
> 
> ...



Try disabling 'environmental controls' in BIOS.  Don't remember the exact name.  I had similar problem on some Intel Atom board.  Disabling HT was another workaround.


----------



## estrabd (Nov 26, 2008)

Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> Could you post a verbose boot?



I will - not near it today, though...

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## estrabd (Nov 26, 2008)

trasz@ said:
			
		

> Try disabling 'environmental controls' in BIOS.  Don't remember the exact name.  I had similar problem on some Intel Atom board.  Disabling HT was another workaround.



I'll take a look at this and will report back...

Brett


----------



## estrabd (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay, here's the latest.

When I boot using the "ACPI Disabled" option in the boot menu, I can issue a reboot, it still hangs after the OS shutsdown.  I can restart it more easily (i.e., 2 normal button presses v.s. 3 long button pushes).

So I will check to see what ACPI modules my mobo supports...and there were no 'environmental controls' in the BIOS.

Thanks for the continued suggestions.  I'll keep the thread posted.

Brett


----------



## estrabd (Jan 5, 2009)

*Wow - 7.1 has solved my woes!*

It seems as if the upgrade to 7.1 today has enabled the reboot of my system.

The notable thing about the shutdown is that a new, single line appears in the message. It's the last line, and reads, "cpu_reset: Stopping all other cpus"

Could it be that the system was hanging because the "other" cpu could not be stopped?

In anycase, the 7.1 works for me now.

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## SeanC (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that 7.1 fixed your shutdown problem, but it would still be nice to know _what_ was fixed and how. 

Oh, and to (finally) answer your question: I have a DIY system with an Antec SLK3700-BQE tower with a 2.4 Ghz P4 on a Matsonic MS9087C (Intel 865PE Socket 478) ATX MB, cooled with the Zalman CNPS7700-Cu. System memory is 2x PNY 256MB PC133 SDRAM and video is ATI Radeon 7000 (32MB).  HD is a 80G Seagate.


----------



## estrabd (Jan 5, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that 7.1 fixed your shutdown problem, but it would still be nice to know _what_ was fixed and how.
> 
> Oh, and to (finally) answer your question: I have a DIY system with an Antec SLK3700-BQE tower with a 2.4 Ghz P4 on a Matsonic MS9087C (Intel 865PE Socket 478) ATX MB, cooled with the Zalman CNPS7700-Cu. System memory is 2x PNY 256MB PC133 SDRAM and video is ATI Radeon 7000 (32MB).  HD is a 80G Seagate.



The last 7.0-current(?) I had upgrade to was p6, I believe. I agree that it would be nice to know, and other than that info and the fact that I get that extra message (i.e., all other cpu's shut down), I don't know what info I can provide.

Thanks for the info on your system, too ï¿½e

Cheers,
Brett


----------

